# Thoughts on this pedigree?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well of course I love that pedigree since the sire is Maizie's dad . OFA good and thyroid normal are both good.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ack sorry, Maizie's grandfather is Pinafore All 4 One & One 4 All. Using a phone to view PF is so frustrating!


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Ack sorry, Maizie's grandfather is Pinafore All 4 One & One 4 All. Using a phone to view PF is so frustrating!


Wow! That's so cool.  Maizie is gorgeous so I'm happy with that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you. She's such a doll too. And she was awesome at her first agility class today!


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you. She's such a doll too. And she was awesome at her first agility class today!


Gah! You're making me so excited for my puppy.  Great job, Maizie!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So exciting! 

And zooeysmom this means Rory and Maiz are (distantly) related which is exciting!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Lexiz I am such an idiot lol Maizie's father would be your puppy's grandfather. God I need a computer savvy person to get PF back on my computer!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Omg Muggles, how did we not know this before? Who's in his pedigree?


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Lexiz I am such an idiot lol Maizie's father would be your puppy's grandfather. God I need a computer savvy person to get PF back on my computer!!


Don't worry, I am the same way.  It's hard to see on a tiny phone screen.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Omg Muggles, how did we not know this before? Who's in his pedigree?




I know right!! Pinafore Sparticus is Ro's great-great grandfather [emoji5]


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool, Muggles!!


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Cool, Muggles!!


I think it's awesome that my dog will be "related" to your guys' dogs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You might want to take a look at the pedigree on The Original Poodle Pedigree Database. Here's the direct link to Prodigy's Ruggedly Handsome V Pridelane
Pedigree: Prodigy's Ruggedly Handsome V Pridelane

You can look at the genetic info (for this dog, the COI is low which is nice). Or look at a 5-generation pedigree, and from there, you have other options -- like seeing the colors of all of the dogs in the pedigree.

You may need to set up an account to view this info or to search for another dog, but it is free. And it is a great resource. Another good resource is Orthopedic Foundation for Animals which will have health testing recorded (if the breeder sent it in).


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

peppersb said:


> You might want to take a look at the pedigree on The Original Poodle Pedigree Database. Here's the direct link to Prodigy's Ruggedly Handsome V Pridelane
> Pedigree: Prodigy's Ruggedly Handsome V Pridelane
> 
> You can look at the genetic info (for this dog, the COI is low which is nice). Or look at a 5-generation pedigree, and from there, you have other options -- like seeing the colors of all of the dogs in the pedigree.
> ...


Thank you! I will check this out.


----------

